# Excel VBA Code to delete slides in PowerPoint



## Dubes (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi,

I have an excel file with a list of items in a column along with its inclusion as Yes/No in adjacent column. Based on the 'No', I need to delete some slides related to those items from the PowerPoint presentation in the same folder.

As of now, I have already created a macro to process some tasks in excel. I have also created one to open the relevant PowerPoint from the folder. But while trying to delete (ex. slide 15, 16) using the following, it throws an error 'Run-time error '429': ActiveX component can't create object'
ActivePresentation.Slides.Range(Array(15, 16)).Delete​
Subsequently, I want to replace slide 15, 16 with the relevant variables. 

Requesting for some help and guidance.

Thank you,


----------



## RoryA (Jun 20, 2019)

YOu need to post the rest of the code you have, but you haven't properly qualified Activepresentation with the PP Application object you (presumably) created.


----------



## Dubes (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi Rory,

Thanks for your reply. Here's the PPT part of the Excel code. I am not so good in PowerPoint VBA, hence am trying to work through part by part. 


```
Sub PPT_Part()


Dim FileName As String
Dim PowerPointApp As PowerPoint.Application
Dim A1, A2 As Integer
    
    Set PowerPointApp = CreateObject("PowerPoint.Application")
    FileName = ActiveWorkbook.Path & "\PPT_Main.pptm"
    PowerPointApp.Presentations.Open (FileName)
    
    ActivePresentation.Slides.Range(Array(15, 16)).Delete


End Sub
```

Thank you in advance,
Dubes


----------



## RoryA (Jun 20, 2019)

I'd use another variable for the presentation:


```
Sub PPT_Part()


Dim FileName As String
Dim PowerPointApp As PowerPoint.Application
Dim A1, A2 As Integer
    
    Set PowerPointApp = CreateObject("PowerPoint.Application")
    FileName = ActiveWorkbook.Path & "\PPT_Main.pptm"
    dim pres as PowerPoint.Presentation
    set pres = PowerPointApp.Presentations.Open(FileName)
    
    Pres.Slides.Range(Array(15, 16)).Delete


End Sub
```


----------



## Dubes (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks Rory,

It worked absolutely.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 21, 2019)

Glad to help.


----------

